# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Детские песенки. Черновики!

## Ольвия

Записано ужасно... :Aga:  Но песня моя... Песня для лагеря.... Мне интересно Ваше мнение.... Никогда не писала для детей.... Чего не так?????:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ольвия*,
Ох, пока дошла до скачивания стОООлько рекламы прошла и такой :eek:...
Но все не зря! Песня очень понравилась и голос такой приятный. ЗДОРВО!!!  :Aga:  Аранжировка бы еще была соответствующая. Надеюсь, теперь в реале услышать. :wink:

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Ольвия*,
 Хорошая песня! Аранжировку бы нормальную. И совсем только не детская песня. Под самоиграйку и Владимирский централ будет казаться детским.

----------


## Ольвия

> Надеюсь, теперь в реале услышать.


Мариш, спасибо, буду стараться....... :flower: 




> И совсем только не детская песня. Под самоиграйку и Владимирский централ будет казаться детским.


Костик, так она планировалась изначально детской......:frown:  А то, что под самограйку - я напела быстренько за ночь, а теперь отдам - пусть долбуться.... Эти песни на конкурс детской песни поедут....

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вторая... Здесь запись еще хуже....Напето тоже под самограйку... И до тошноты много ревера...:biggrin: Это песня повторялка...

Мир

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*,
 Хорошие песни, особенно "Лето" :Ok: (избавляйся от пения в нос)

----------


## CTARый

Оль,ХОРОШИЕ песни!
А любая вкусная конфета нуждается в красочной обёртке. :Aga: 
Не останавливайся,и удачи! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Оль, выложила бы "Мамины глаза" и "Я вернусь"!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Я уже жалею, что  эти песни выложила.... Мне хотелось услышать мнение, похоже это на детские песни или нет..... 
Это напевалось в основном в 3-4 ночи... И я не демонстрировала тут вокал... Абсолютно.... Мне надо было напеть  мелодию и примерно показать, чего я хочу от оранжировщика.....

----------


## Лев

> Я уже жалею, что эти песни выложила....


Не жалей - первая точно не детская по музыке, вторая потянет на хит, если с толком всё сделать.

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,Оля, а где послушать?:frown:Ой нашла!Блин у меня кнопка сразу не проявилась! Чичас заслухаю!

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Ленчик, лучше не слушай.....:biggrin: Попрошу модеров удалить тему.....

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, зряаааа! Оля "друзья" просто супер! Красивая мелодия! И для детей подойдет. Ведь дети тоже должны петь красивеы вещи. Оль, ну смотря какой возраст, 14-15 лет если то это находка!!!!!! :Aga: Дети тоже хотят петь песни похожие на взрослые.

----------


## Kliakca

> Я уже жалею, что  эти песни выложила....


Нет, не зря, молодец!


> Мне хотелось услышать мнение, похоже это на детские песни или нет.....


*"Друзья"* точно подойдёт для летнего лагеря и мотив понравился для этой темы. :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Попрошу модеров удалить тему.....


Кокетничаешь:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Кокетничаешь


Нет... Это не первая тема, которую удаляют по моей просьбе.....:smile:

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
*Лев*,
 Не всегда ж мне кокетничать.....:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, Оль не надо удалять тему. Детских песен мало, так , что развивай её!

----------


## Лев

> вот бы послушать....


Арбузы спели на бахче Ахмеда
И песни пели, Ахмед не слышал их.
Да как же слышал арбуз соседа -
Нет ртов для пения, ушей для слуха:frown:
Вот весь мой стих:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия*,Оль,привет :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .Обе песни приятные,лёгкие,прозрачные.В "Друзьях" поработать над припевом и аранжемент обоим, и полноправные песни получатся. :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

Всем спасибо за мнения!!!! :flower:  :Pivo:  Песни ушли к аранжировщику, записываться потом будут дети....  Потом песенки поедут на конкурс..... Посмотрим.....:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Посмотрим.....


Надеюсь, смотреть результат бум вместе???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Надеюсь, смотреть результат бум вместе???...


Паш, я не хочу больше ничего выкладывать на форуме.... Не тот уровень....:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, нyу не поняла! А , что у меня уровень? Но я не боюсь , выкладываю ведь!

----------


## Ольвия

> выкладываю ведь!


Ну и умничка!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:    На самом деле это был эксперимент...... Что из него выйдет - посмотрим......... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

:Aga: Посмотрим

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольвия*,
 Оль, ну очень ведь хочется посмотреть, что выйдет.:smile: А песенки хорошие.  :flower:

----------


## ksyha84

> А песенки хорошие.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Послушав их, особенно "Друзья", вспомнила пионерский лагерь, ночные костры,вожатых,ушедшее детство........... даже слёзы текли настолько пробрало............ ПРОСТО СУПЕР!!!!!! :Vah:  :flower:  :Vah:  :flower:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,Оль, вот видишь! Сколько теплых отзывов!

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Ленчик, прЫкращай!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, не прыкращу!

----------


## luudvig

*Ольвия*,Оль,я подозреваю,у тя ишо чё-то в загашнике есть...:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Оль,я подозреваю,у тя ишо чё-то в загашнике есть...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Вот не надо быть таким подозрительным.........:wink: Есть, конечно.........:biggrin:
Тссс, только это секрет!!!!!:wink:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, Олька! Колись! Ну хоть готовые потом покажи!

----------


## Ольвия

> Ну хоть готовые потом покажи!





> Посмотрим


 :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## svetlana-tyulina

Хочу тоже послушать! Но, боюсь, что опоздала! На файлообменнике ничего нет...

----------


## Ольвия

> На файлообменнике ничего нет...


И Слава Богу... Там ужАААсное качество....:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Волдед

жаль.....:frown:

----------


## Ольвия

> жаль.....


Валер, как ты нашел эту тему??????????????:eek: :Vah:  Там был ужасть..... :Oj:

----------


## Волдед

*Ольвия*,
 Я ведь иногда и слушаю, чем люди живут....:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Волдед*,
 Понятно..........:smile:

----------


## Волдед

*Ольвия*,
 Ты пой давай!!! А не лыбу дави!!!:mad:

----------


## Ольвия

Понятно, темка подчищена...:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Есть, конечно.........


Ну и......?????????????????????????????:rolleyes: :Ha:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ну и......?????????????????????????????


Не хочу...........:biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

Эх..... вычистили.... :Tu:

----------


## Ольвия

> Эх..... вычистили..


А что было-то?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А что было-то?


Наверное все твои песни?:rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

> А что было-то?


Да пошалил малость...... :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> Да пошалил малость...





> Наверное все твои песни?


Как это????

----------


## Волдед

*Ольвия*,
 Дык... как то вот так.... :Tu:

----------

